# changer le format audio lors de l'import



## exo07 (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de changer le format audio de fichiers musicaux de itunes lors de l'importation vers un iPod Nano.

J'ai ripés des CD en applelossless sur mon imac pour avoir la meilleure qualité audio possible (raccord à ma HiFi) et je voudrais les transférer en AAC sur le nano.(gain de place). Ah oui, tout çà bien évidament sans changer le format d'origine des morceaux enregistrés sous mon imac.

J'ai lu les notices des ipod et autant cette fonction apparait pour le shuffle mais semble absente pour le nano.

Est-ce impossible avec le nano, ou n'ai-je pas trouvé? Comment faire simplement cette manip dans ce cas ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## exo07 (1 Août 2008)

Personne ?????


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.... seule solution convertir les fichiers sur le Mac en aac pour les avoir en double. Une version Apple Lossless pour écouter sur ta chaine et une version en aac pour le transfert sur iPOD


----------



## exo07 (1 Août 2008)

Merci Remy de ta réponse
Mince, c'est vraiement ballot !!

Surtout qu'avec un ipod shuffle c'est possible (cf mode d'emploi, ")! On pourrait pas récuperer le logiciel de l'ipod shuffle et l'utiliser pour l'ipod nano ?

je cites:
Comment faire tenir davantage de morceaux sur l&#8217;iPod shuffle 
Si vous avez importé des morceaux dans iTunes dans un format au débit plus élevé, tel 
que le format AIFF, vous pouvez faire en sorte qu&#8217;iTunes convertisse automatiquement 
les morceaux en fichiers AAC de 128 kbps lors de leur chargement sur l&#8217;iPod shuffle. 
Cela n&#8217;influe pas sur la qualité ni sur la taille des morceaux dans iTunes. 
Remarque :  les morceaux aux formats non pris en charge par l&#8217;iPod shuffle, comme 
Apple Lossless, doivent obligatoirement être convertis pour pouvoir être chargés sur 
l&#8217;iPod shuffle. Pour en savoir plus sur les formats pris en charge par l&#8217;iPod shuffle, con- 
sultez la section « Si vous ne parvenez pas à charger un morceau ou un autre élément 
sur l&#8217;iPod shuffle : » à la page 28. 
Pour convertir des morceaux au débit plus élevé en fichiers AAC : 
1 Connectez l&#8217;iPod shuffle à votre ordinateur. 
2 Dans iTunes, sélectionnez l&#8217;iPod shuffle dans la sous-fenêtre Source. 
3 Cliquez sur l&#8217;onglet Réglages. 
4 Sélectionnez « Convertir en AAC 128 kbps les morceaux dont le débit est supérieur ». 
5 Cliquez sur Appliquer.

D'ailleurs est-ce des logiciels à part ou enrichissent-ils itunes ? (rajout options)
Le coup d'avoir en double ma discographie (applelossless+AAC) n'est pas une solution envisageable car trop lourd


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2008)

ben non pas possible d'utiliser le programme gérant le shuffle sur le nano..

Pas plus qu'il n'est possible d'utiliser le porgramme du Nano sur un autre iPOD (pour utiliser le capteur de mouvement Nike et le programme NikePlus sur autre chose qu'un Nano...)


----------



## exo07 (1 Août 2008)

Les baisés comptez-vous...


----------



## exo07 (4 Août 2008)

Bon,
j'essaie de trouver une solution à mon dilemne. Je vais encoder toute ma Cdthèque en Applelossless.
Peut-on dire à itunes de creer une copie sur mon imac de ma liste lossless en AAC sans pour autant modifier ma liste lossless, quitte à les avoir en double, tout au moins temporairement le temps d'exporter vers l'Ipod nano ?


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Beh biensur il faut que tu changes le foramt de conversion de tes morceaux donc édition préférences avancé et ensuite tu choisis AAC. Puis tu séléctionnes tes morceaux que tu veux réencoder et tu fais clique droit et convertir la séléction en AAC mais apr contre tu auras tes morceaux en triple exemplaire!!!



Bonne soirée



Fandipod


----------



## exo07 (4 Août 2008)

Merci de l'info !

Est-il possible sous itunes lors de cette conversion de lui indiquer de mettre cette copie AAC ailleurs que dans itunes ou doit-on déplacer ces morceaux manuellement après coup ?


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Je crois que cela est impossible mais les chansons se trouve dans le dossier musique itunes et Itunes Music sous pc et je crois que c'est pareil sous mac!!!



Bonne soirée


fandipod


P.S : Est ce que tu as utilisé mon info?


----------



## exo07 (5 Août 2008)

Oui


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Donc ton problèpme est résolu?


----------



## exo07 (5 Août 2008)

seulement en partie.

Je sais désormais comment convertir mes fichiers lossless en AAC sous itunes mais pas comment le faire de façon temporaire (juste pour les télécharger dans l'ipod).

3 solutions semblent s'offrir à moi:
- les supprimer manuellement (les AAC doublon) à chaque fois que j'ai fait une conversion et après mon export ipod. Pas très fun comme solution
- avoir une deuxième bibliothèque , 1 avec mes lossless et l'autre les AAC mais les fichiers seront en double (AAC et lossless). J'ai fait un test pas très concluant car je n'ai pas réussi à copier des fichiers sélectionés sous itunes de la première bibliothèque vers la deuxième (a chaque fois pour changer de bibliotheque le fait de sortir d'itunes puis "alt" lui fait oublier les fichiers que j'y ai sélectionné.
- j'importe toute ma CDthèque en AAC 320kbps si je n'entends pas de différence avec le lossless sur ma HIFI

Bon comme j'ai près de 300 CD, je préfère pas me planter


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Ecoute moi je te conseille de le faire manuellement car je ne connais pas d'autre solution mais bon cela n'est pas très long!!!!!!


Fandipod


----------



## fbertee (31 Mars 2010)

salut exo07

Désormais avec le nouvel itunes 9.1 dispo en téléchargement depuis hier ton problème est reglé.
Tu peux convertir à la volée en AAC (au moment de la synchro uniquement) pour n'importe que ipod ou iphone comme pour le shuffle.

A+
F


----------



## r e m y (1 Avril 2010)

fbertee a dit:


> salut exo07
> 
> Désormais avec le nouvel itunes 9.1 dispo en téléchargement depuis hier ton problème est reglé.
> Tu peux convertir à la volée en AAC (au moment de la synchro uniquement) pour n'importe que ipod ou iphone comme pour le shuffle.
> ...



Je n'ai pas vu cette option... tu peux détailler pour expliquer comment on fait?


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2010)

C'est dans l'onglet "Résumé", quand l'iPod est connecté.
Par contre, c'est hyper long, mais juste à la première conversion je pense.


----------



## r e m y (2 Avril 2010)

Ah oui effectivement... je n'avais pas pensé à brancher l'iPOD!

Merci


----------



## XavH (29 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est dans l'onglet "Résumé", quand l'iPod est connecté.
> Par contre, c'est hyper long, mais juste à la première conversion je pense.



Salut

En utilisant cette option, on doit gagner un max de place sur l'iPod (une grande partie de mes morceaux achetés ou importés sont en 256 kb/s).
Mais la qualité sonore est-elle sensiblement dégradée dans l'iPod, ou à peine perceptible (j'utilise un casque Sennheiser, pas celui fourni par Apple, mais je ne suis pas non plus un grnad mélomane...) ?
Merci d'avance
Xav


----------



## Twanislas (8 Novembre 2010)

Salut à tous !

En effet cette option est bien pratique, seulement, je trouve dommage qu'on ne puisse pas choisir le format ou au moins le bitrate cible de cette conversion. J'ai un iPod Touch 2G 8Go et la plupart des morceaux dans ma bibliothèque iTunes sont en Apple Lossless, et sur un iTouch 8Go, c'est un peu gros... Seulement, je trouve qu'en 128 kbit/s ce n'est pas assez, j'aimerais pouvoir choisir et utiliser du 320 kbit/s, ce qui serait tout de même une grosse diminution de volume pour une perte de qualité bien moindre. Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

@XavH: J'utilise un Sennheiser HD25, et la différence est de taille comparé aux écouteurs Apple. Même si cela reste écoutable, le mélomane que je suis préfère le 320 kbit/s ou le lossless


----------



## cyberkrol (18 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

même question, j'aimerais que cette synchro se fasse à 320 et non 128 kbps, car de même j'ai un bon casque et ma bibiothèque est en lossless...

N'y a-t-il pas une préférence cachée ?
Un geek parmi nous ?


----------



## Twanislas (19 Novembre 2010)

Allez les geeks !


----------

